# Questions about Logan Lathes with Variable Speed Drives



## JR49 (May 12, 2014)

1) All the VS drive lathes have spindles with "permanently lubricated ball bearings". Is this true?  
2) From looking in my headstock, it seems that the oil/grease in the headstock is there only to lubricate the small back gear and the bull gear. Correct or not?
2) If the spindle bearings are "Precision Ball Bearings", then am I correct in assuming that there is no preload or tension adjustment to be made?
3) What oil/grease do you guys use in the headstock ?  ( yes I do have the manual and paperwork from Logan Actuator, but the products they specify are no longer made), 
4) While were on the subject of lube, What oil goes in the Apron oil reservior?
Please don't think I'm being lazy. I have done A LOT of research on these, and many other questions related to my Logan model 2557VH 12" X 35" lathe. However, with lubrication and bearing topics, I feel much more confident hearing from guys who have actually used, and had success with them. Be warned, questions on how to actually USE this thing will come AFTER it is running. Thanks to all, JR49


----------



## JR49 (May 19, 2014)

Come on guys, I know there are a lot of members here with variable speed Logans. Where are you all? I'm not asking for any guarantees here, just opinions from folks more knowledgable than me. I know these questions are pretty basic, but I always feel better hearing from experience. Hope to hear lots of opinions, Thanks, JR49


----------



## Mister Ed (May 19, 2014)

Sorry, not ignoring ... just don't have a VS drive.

Almost bought one last month and would have been asking the same questions.


----------



## JimDawson (May 19, 2014)

JR49 said:


> Come on guys, I know there are a lot of members here with variable speed Logans. Where are you all? I'm not asking for any guarantees here, just opinions from folks more knowledgable than me. I know these questions are pretty basic, but I always feel better hearing from experience. Hope to hear lots of opinions, Thanks, JR49




I don't think anyone on here is ignoring you.  It's just that nobody that has read this thread has the answers you seek.  The members of this forum seem to be very forthcoming with information if they have it.

Keep trying, somebody will see this thread and be able to answer your questions.


----------



## wa5cab (May 20, 2014)

JR49,

As two have already written, it's unlikely that anyone here who has read your post and knows any of the answers is not giving them.  Which means that the person who knows any of the answers hasn't read the questions yet.  I'm an Atlas owner and as all of your questions (except I just realized, one) are Logan specific and some Logan model specific, and as you've already said that the answers aren't in the manual, I can't answer them.

However, I can answer your second Question #2.  The answer is no because "Precision Ball Bearing" is basically a sales or advertising hype term.  It means nothing in terms of hard numbers.  It isn't written into any recognized standard.  Having said that, though, I can't say whether or not Logan provided any means to adjust the axial float of the spindle in your lathe.  If a method exists, it should be mentioned in the machine's maintenance manual.  If none is mentioned, then there should be a maximum or maximum acceptable end float listed.  If the end float exceeds the allowable, then you should either adjust it or replace the bearings.

Robert D.


----------



## Happycamper (Nov 8, 2014)

I just found some info on lubes to use in the download section. The one with FAQ.


----------

